# Have you heard the news...Wolves Wolves Wolves!!!



## highcountrycommando (Mar 3, 2009)

http://www.nytimes.com/gwire/2011/04/13 ... 99159.html

http://www.newwest.net/topic/article/us ... g/C41/L41/


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Exaggerated at best! Especially the part where John Marvel calls Nixon a “GREAT” president. Delusional in all things not just the wolf issue.

Losing the ESA listing of wolves means a huge revenue loss for the environmentalists. That is really their concern. It never was and never has been the wolves themselves.

I hope the bill passes and gets implemented soon.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

here here! Bout time too.


----------

